# Dichromena latifolia



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

My white-top sedge (_Dichromena latifolia_) are blooming.










Pretty cool! This plant has done well so far in riparium conditions. I wondered if this one would require really bright light, but it has done well under fluorescents. The shot below shows one in a hanging planter. This one grew a lot and flowered some time back. I had actually gotten a number of divisions form the large clump that I acquired via mail-order back in May. The ones I have flowering now are all out on the porch in natural light.










The big question that I have about _D. latifolia_ is whether or not it will demand a winter dormancy. Plants without this requirement are obviously easier to manage in a riparium display.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

When I was in Florida (1995) I saw masses of Dichromena sp. in the road ditches. Nice sedge.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes it's a nice plant. I have heard that it is common in Florida. I was happy to find that it grows and flowers well under T5's: many marsh plants need more intense lighting.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

awesome flowering pic bud! That's one of the aspects I like about the riparium concept - you can get the flowerings encorporated into your layouts.....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I really enjoy watching for flowers. I have an orchid, _Spiranthes cernua_, in my 65 that's in spike right now and I'm very happy about that. I mean to post some pictures sometime.

Efren, Hey nice work on the "Plant of the Month" article in TFH. That kind of thing is great for generating more interest in planted aquariums.


----------

